# Tropische Seerosen und Lotos umtopfen, Gedanken zum Substrat



## Brigitte (25. Jan. 2012)

Bald wird es wieder Zeit meine tropische Seerose und die zwei __ Lotos neu einzutopfen und ich würde gerne darüber diskutieren ob meine "Substratideen" was taugen.

Obwohl mein Garten von Feldern und Wiesen mit grasenden Kühen umzingelt ist, kann ich die Erde von dort nicht nehmen, total überdüngt. In meinem Garten dank Einsatz von Kompost viel zu viel organisches Material und unter der Grasnarbe kann ich auch nicht buddeln, da ich keinen Rasen mehr habe.

Zum Umtopfen  habe ich folgende Ideen:
1. Ich könnte Katzensand (Bentonit) mit gewaschenem Sand und ein mineralisches Substrat wie man es für Indoorbepflanzungen verwendet mischen.

2. Nur das mineralische Substrat verwenden. Das hat ein gutes Wasser-, Luft- und Nahrungspeichervermögen, baut sich nicht ab und bleibt stabil. 

Unten in die Töpfe kämen Düngekegel und dann das Substrat drüber.

Da ich die Tropischen Pflanzen in Einzelhaft halte, hätte ich auch kein Problem damit, wenn der Dünger ins Wasser entweicht. Eingesetzte Wasserhyazinthen könnte den aufbrauchen falls sich Algen bilden sollten.

Da man Pflanzen ja auch in Hydrokultur hält, könnte man da nicht auch die tropischen Seerosen und Lotos so halten ? Tomaten werden ja auch hors sol gezüchtet und die brauchen auch Unmengen von Dünger.

Bin gespannt was ihr meint.
Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Tropische Seerosen und  Lotos umtopfen, Gedanken zum Substrat*

Hoi Brigitte,

es traut sich wohl niemand zu antworten? Eine `Hydrokultur` von tropischen Seerosen habe ich schon gesehen. Kit Knotts vom __ victoria-adventure hält alle ihre tropischen Seerosen in reinem Sand. Da sie ihren Garten in Florida direkt am Strand hat, bleibt ihr gar nichts anderes übrig. Mit den entsprechenden Mengen Dünger funktioniert das bei ihr ganz gut. Natürlich muss man bedenken dass der Dünger durch nichts gepuffert wird (das macht normalerweise der Lehm im Boden), und so die ganze Menge mehr oder weniger auf einen Schlag verfügbar ist. Also heisst es vorsichtig und konstant düngen, damit es klappt.


----------



## Limnos (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Tropische Seerosen und  Lotos umtopfen, Gedanken zum Substrat*

Hi

Eine Möglichkeit, die Düngerabgabe zu verzögern, wäre entweder Düngestäbchen nehmen, oder Blaukorn in Ton- oder Lehmkugeln einpacken und diese trocknen lassen.
Von Katzenstreu würde ich abraten, das wird im Wasser ein luftundurchlässiger, zäher Matsch, aber vielleicht ist das für Seerosen und __ Lotus ohne Bedeutung, da sie in ihren  Stengeln und Wurzeln Luftkanäle haben.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Brigitte (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Tropische Seerosen und  Lotos umtopfen, Gedanken zum Substrat*

Vielen Dank Werner und Wolfgang, ich dachte schon die Tropenfreunde haben alle aufgegeben. 
Ich werde den Katzensand nicht nehmen habe selbst schon gemerkt was das für ein zäher Schleim wird (beim Kisterl auswaschen). 
Ich habe so viele Ableger, da werde ich die verschiedene Substrate verwenden, einmal nur Sand mit Lehmanteil, einmal nur mineral. Substrat und einmal die zwei gemischt. Mal schauen wo es am besten wächst.
Werd mich dann dem thread Lotos wie halten anschliessen, dort sind mehr Aktive.
Grüessli Brigitte


----------



## Elfriede (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Tropische Seerosen und  Lotos umtopfen, Gedanken zum Substrat*

Hallo Brigitte,

doch, mich gibt es auch noch als Freundin tropischer Seerosen, aber viel beisteuern kann ich zur richtigen Umpflanzung nicht, denn bei mir gibt es auch nur Meersand, wie Werner die Pflanzung bei Kit Knotts in Florida beschrieben hat. Zur Düngung verwende ich Düngekegel oder selbstgeformte Kugeln, wie von Wolfgang beschrieben, allerdings höchstens zweimal pro Jahr.

Ob ich heuer überhaupt noch eine tropische Seerose zu düngen haben werde ist fraglich, denn auch in Griechenland war der Januar heuer kälter als gewöhnlich, es gab sogar Tage mit nur +7° Höchsttemperatur.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------

